# Pritt,Diurex...



## Miguelillo 87

Saben, me estaba preguntando si en otras partes donde el español es hablado, ¿Existen marcas que es tal  su colocación en el mercado que la población ha sustituido los nombres de los artículos por el del nombre de la marca? Por ejemplo en México al lápiz adhesivo, le llamamos Pritt, pritt es una marca de lápiz adhesivo que fue tal su logro que ahora toda la gente le llama así,(es muy raro encontrar alguien que no le llame pritt) Inclusive si vas a  la papelería y pides Pritt te van a decir, “tengo de estos tres ¿Cuál quieres?” aunque ninguno de ellos sea pritt y sea de otras marcas.
 
Lo mismo pasa con le Diurex o Yiurex , que en verdad es Cinta adhesiva. 
 
¿Hay algunas marcas que hayan logrado esto en el mercado de sus países?  
 
Muchas gracias y espero la pregunta no se les haga boba.


----------



## Jellby

Por supuesto. En España, por ejemplo:

Pan Bimbo -> pan de molde
Tesa Film -> papel celo
Vespino -> ciclomotor
Chupa Chups -> caramelo con palo (pero no piruleta)
Cola Cao -> cacao soluble
Nescafé -> café soluble
...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Había olvidado aquí en México también al pan de caja se le dice Pan bimbo.

Es interesante saberlo ,espero haya más aportaciones.


----------



## Dama de noche

Casera-> gaseosa

Tampax-> tampones

Fiso o fixo -> la cinta esa transparente que se pega y se usa en papelería

Tippex-> corrector (en pincel o lápiz)

Polo-> como los Polo de Ralph Laurent

Rotring, aspirina, danone, cocacola, cleenex, walkman, avecrem o starlux...

En mercadotecnia lo llamamos identificación marca-producto.


----------



## Jorge Flores

Miguel: el Pan Bimbo es efectivamente una marca mexicana que ha trascendido fronteras y, como bien se ve, ya está inserta en otros países como sinónimo de pan de molde. Hay una palabra, sinécdoque (revisa el DREA), cuyo significado quizás concuerde más o menos con este fenómeno de nombrar determinadas cosas por el nombre comercial de uno de ellos. Aunque, a decir, verdad, no me convence mucho la acepción para este fenómeno. Debe, por tanto, existir una palabra adecuada que, por desgracia, aún desconozco


----------



## Rayines

La clásica "cinta scotch", el "paty" (hamburguesa), el "liquid paper" (corrector) .


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Digo que es muy interesante este fenomeno ya que no todas las marcas han entrado así en todos los mercdos. Si bien le pan Bimbo lo ha hecho, hay muchos otros que no por ejemplo el Tampax al que se refiere Dama de Noche. Es una marca también aquí en México pero no ha trascendido tanto aquí ya que las chicas no le llaman tampaz a todos los tampones a estos se les sigue llamando tampones, Pero en cambio la aspirina es aspirina. aunque su nombre verdadero sea otro.


----------



## Rebis

El celo al principio era nombre de marca, Celofan, al final se volvió nombre común en su abreviatura "celo".
Nunca había oído lo de diurex, ¿es lo mismo?


----------



## tatius

"Margarita, te voy a contar un cuento..."  : érase una página de Internet que  contaba una historia preciosa sobre este tema:

Una anciana madre que llamaba "clines" (por cleenex) a los pañuelos de celulosa, reinterpretó esa "s" final como marca del plural, así que decía: un clin, dos clines, tres clines, cuatro clines... "Marisa, pásame un clin, hija."

¿No es un cuento bonito?


----------



## pickypuck

¿Y qué me decís del papel Albal (papel de aluminio)?

Bimbo hace tiempo que dejó de ser mariachi... ahora es gringa  

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## Pumpkin72

Hace años, cuando no había tantos por la calle, creo que llamábamos _Jeep_ a cualquier todoterreno.

Rímel aparece en el DRAE, aunque viene de "rimmel". Como "delco", también en el DRAE, con su etimología y todo.

PD: Me encanta el cuento, tatius


----------



## Miguelillo 87

pickypuck said:
			
		

> ¿Y qué me decís del papel Albal (papel de aluminio)?
> 
> Bimbo hace tiempo que dejó de ser mariachi... ahora es gringa
> 
> ¡Olé! 8)


 
¡Disculpa! Bimbo es 100% mexicana, al menos aquí en México y todos los países latinos donde Bimbo está presente. O ¿Acaso en España, México vendió su filial?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Rebis said:
			
		

> El celo al principio era nombre de marca, Celofan, al final se volvió nombre común en su abreviatura "celo".
> Nunca había oído lo de diurex, ¿es lo mismo?


 
Bueno aquí en México el papel celofán es papel celofán, en realidad ni siquiera sabía que este era nombre de marca y no su nombre original, y respondiendo a tu pregunta, sí el diurex es algo como el celofán, es la cinta adhesiva pero todos le llaman diurex o yiurex depende de cómo lo quieras decir.


----------



## pickypuck

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> O ¿Acaso en España, México vendió su filial?


 
Exactamente. Cambiaron el sombrero mexicano por el de vaquero  

¡Olé!


----------



## tatius

Yo que creía que Bimbo era español... esto de la globalización me tiene despistada.

Una palabra que rescato del pasado: "vermut con selz" (aperitivio que anima el espíritu), Seltz es una marca pero pasó a denominar el agua carbonizada.


----------



## Alundra

tatius said:
			
		

> Yo que creía que Bimbo era español... esto de la globalización me tiene despistada.
> 
> Una palabra que rescato del pasado: "vermut con selz" (aperitivio que anima el espíritu), Seltz es una marca pero pasó a denominar el agua carbonizada.


 
A lo mejor el español es Panrico  

Alundra.


----------



## Servando

Hay otra que no sé que tan extendida esté en otros lugares, pero en México, hay muchas personas (incluso jóvenes) que dicen bilé o bilet, para referirse al lápiz labial. Creo que fué una marca de lápiz labial, que desapareció del mercado mexicano hace más de 40 años.


----------



## mariposita

El otro día un amigo mío llamó un audífono un *Whisper XL.*


----------



## tamakun

Respondiendo a la pregunta de Miguelillo en mi pais si hay algunas marcas que han sustituido el nombre del artículo en si. Ejemplo el refrigerador la marca frigidaire ha sustituido el nombre del articulo y se dice incluso "Me compre un frigidaire marca Norge" Otro. La marca Jello sustituyó a la palagra gelatina. Otro, el detergente en mi pais se le llama por una marca llamada Fab, a pesar de que existian las marcas Lavasol, Tide, Ace y demas el ama de casa compraba fab de la marca tal  o mascual jamas decia detergente Habian mas pero no las recuerdo creo que a eso se le dice "Antonomasia"  Con afecto Tamakún


----------



## Tape2Tape

El pan Bimbo no se podría vender mucho fuera del mundo hispanohablante porque..

en inglés Bimbo es *una joven rubia - a menudo "explosiva" - y tonta *
(como Paris Hilton quizás.. aunque las _bimbos_ españolas a veces tienen el pelo azabache - como Yola Berrocal, Nuria Bermudez, Sonia Monroy)

en italiano es *un niño pequeño*

en japonés quiere decir *pobre*.. y como _pan_ se dice igual en japonés que en castellano..


----------



## LaurieRdMn

Rimmel -- mascara


----------



## Tape2Tape

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Había olvidado aquí en México también al pan de caja se le dice Pan bimbo.
> 
> Es interesante saberlo ,espero haya más aportaciones.


 
Así que lo que en España se llama _pan de molde _en México se llama _pan de caja_? 

¡Veo que llamandolo pan Bimbo nos entendemos todos mejor!

Y por cierto no pides *Durex* en España si quieres comprar cinta adhesiva - aquí es una marca de condones!

Aquí lo mas raro de estas marcas es que un listillo - de la empresa de bollería Panrico - se hizo con el copyright de la palabra *donuts* en España, y cada vez que otra empresa utiliza la palabra tienen que pagar los royalties... así que Dunkin' Donuts tienen que poner dos (R) en su letrero, uno despues del _Dunkin_' (su propia marca) y otro despues del _Donuts_ (marca de Panrico). 

Y para evitar pagar royalties a Panrico por narices se ve muchas palabras diversas para lo que en el mundo anglosajón se llaman _donuts_. Por ejemplo mi _súper_ del barrio llama sus donuts "artesanales" *fripanuts*. 

Y hasta Homer Simpson aqui no come _donuts_ sino *rosquillas* (que no es la misma cosa - por lo menos en España - a leer aquí http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=13086 )!!

Así que aunque puede que en otros paises _donuts _no es una marca si no un sustantivo cualquier (en plural - en inglés es *a donut* sin "s") en España sí que es.

¿Y saben los foreros Mexicanos que aquí la cerveza *Corona* se llama *Coronita* (es la marca, no solo lo que le llama la gente)?

Pero eso podría ser un hilo todo nuevo..


----------



## oxazol

Es cierto!!!!!!
En Francia es Corona, y le pregunté a una mexicana y resulta que en todos sitios es Corona menos en España que es Coronita. Alguien sabe por qué??


----------



## Pumpkin72

oxazol said:
			
		

> Es cierto!!!!!!
> En Francia es Corona, y le pregunté a una mexicana y resulta que en todos sitios es Corona menos en España que es Coronita. Alguien sabe por qué??


Era una marca ya registrada en España (como Nike ).


----------



## Tape2Tape

Ya lo sabía yo también que había otra Corona en España antes (bueno, dos si contamos a los Borbónes), 
pero no había ya una marca de gaseosa en Inglaterra que también se llamaba Corona?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

oxazol said:
			
		

> Es cierto!!!!!!
> En Francia es Corona, y le pregunté a una mexicana y resulta que en todos sitios es Corona menos en España que es Coronita. Alguien sabe por qué??


Bueno también aquí en México existe la coronita y es de la misma marca de la Corona sólo que es una cerveza en una botella más chiquita.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Tape2Tape said:
			
		

> Así que lo que en España se llama _pan de molde _en México se llama _pan de caja_?
> 
> ¡Veo que llamandolo pan Bimbo nos entendemos todos mejor!
> 
> Y por cierto no pides *Durex* en España si quieres comprar cinta adhesiva - aquí es una marca de condones!
> 
> ..


Mira pues en verdad no sé como se le dice al Pan Bimbo verdaderamente, pero mi abuelita a veces me dice "Quieres pan de caja de ese del Bimbo" .
Por eso supongo que se le llamaba pan de caja. Peor como dices mejor lo dejamos en PAN BIMBO.

Aceca de la cinta adhesiva, no es Durex aca Durex también es un condón, La "palabra" es D*I*UREX.


----------



## escobonio

"El pan Bimbo no se podría vender mucho fuera del mundo hispanohablante porque..

en inglés Bimbo es *una joven rubia - a menudo "explosiva" - y tonta *
(como Paris Hilton quizás.. aunque las _bimbos_ españolas a veces tienen el pelo azabache - como Yola Berrocal, Nuria Bermudez, Sonia Monroy)

en italiano es *un niño pequeño*

en japonés quiere decir *pobre*.. y como _pan_ se dice igual en japonés que en castellano.."

En alemán, "ein Bimbo" es una persona necia, tonta, que sirve a los demás.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

A eso nos referiamos y por eso puse este post, Por ejemplo si yo en un thread pusiera, Quisiera saber la traducción de la palabra Diurex al Inglés.

Algunos me van adecir "Pues que fregados es Diurex" 
Tal vez yo sin saber que en otras partes del mundo hispanohablante a la cinta adhesiva no se le conoce como Diurex.


----------



## Rebis

Coronita es una cerveza no una gaseosa...


----------



## SophieGEreina

Corona es una marca de cerveza mexicana, no es refresco.La cerveza Corona la sirven en varias presentaciones, una de ellas es una botella mas pequena que la regular y pues le llaman Coronita, y obvio tambien es mexicana.Seguro en Espana le llaman asi porque ya se quedo como una costumbre y ahora como todos la conocen asi, pues le ponen  no importando el tamano Coronita.
Respondiendo a la pregunta de Miguelillo pues cuando fui a Guatemala le llaman Corn Flakes al cereal, en Mexico tambien se ocupa.Sabritas (papas fritas) lo utilizamos mucho los mexicanos, aunque la verdad no se si en otros paises tambien.Hay otras marcas como Kleenex(panuelos desechables) y Coca Cola (espero que todos sepan que es jajaja) que supongo se usan internacionalmente.Miguelillo, la pregunta me parece buena, yo alguna vez ya me la habia preguntado tambien.
Perdon por los acentos, mi maquina tiene formato en Ingles...Alguna cosa mas porfavor corrijanmela!


----------



## Pumpkin72

SophieGEreina said:
			
		

> Corona es una marca de cerveza mexicana, no es refresco.La cerveza Corona la sirven en varias presentaciones, una de ellas es una botella mas pequena que la regular y pues le llaman Coronita, y obvio tambien es mexicana.Seguro en Espana le llaman asi porque ya se quedo como una costumbre y ahora como todos la conocen asi, pues le ponen  no importando el tamano Coronita.


Aquí sólo he visto un tamaño, creo que de 33 cl (lo cual no parace pequeño ), y se llama Coronita porque no pueden llamarla Corona, como dijimos antes.

En Italia, exactamente la misma botella se vende como Corona, así que no es por el tamaño.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

LaurieRdMn said:
			
		

> Rimmel -- mascara


No tenía idea de que Rimel y Bile (lápiz labial en México) Eran marcas.
 
Es muy interesante ver que aunque las marcas ya han desaparecido la gente se les quedo tanto el nombre que las seguimos nombrando así.
¿Creen que Pritt, Diurex, Coca y todas las demás marcas ya mencionadas sigan manteniendo sus nombres en lo productos aún y las compañías o las artículos hayan desaparecido?


----------



## Yeu

Diurex y Pritt... lo usan que yo sepa solo en México, D.F (me di cuenta de eso cuando estudie la preparatoria en esa ciudad), yo soy de Sonora y vivi los ultimos 10 años en Monterrey y no se usan esas marcas para referirse a esos productos. De hecho es una forma en la que se reconoce a la gente de la capital.

Bimbo es una empresa mexicana que al llegar a otros paises compra la marca o marcas más fuertes del mercado, por ejemplo aqui en Santiago de Chile, se llama Pan Ideal, pero lo fabrica Bimbo y se usan los mismos colores, formatos, el osito. 

Bimbo España es un caso curioso, que por errores del grupo lo perdieron con todo y marca por uno de los integrantes que cerro un trato si consultarlo con el grupo. Ya han hecho al menos 2 intentos por comprarla de nuevo. Primero a Campbell Taggart y ahora a Sara Lee.


----------



## Yeu

Tape2Tape said:
			
		

> Y por cierto no pides *Durex* en España si quieres comprar cinta adhesiva - aquí es una marca de condones!


 
Es "Diurex" por la marca, Durex en México también es una marca de condones, es mundial que yo sepa.


----------



## SaraMaskk

En mi país, como en los suyos, las marcas han sustituido los nombres originales; por ejemplo a la pasta dental la llaman Colgate y al periódico, Colombiano (por "El Colombiano", un periódico local de Medellín). 
Pero también pasa algo muy curioso. Hace algún tiempo, entraron al país unos buques estadounidenses con unos nombres grandes en sus costados que decían "U.S. Navy" y "U.S. Army". Las personas de aquel pueblo costero, quienes no tenían la menor idea de lo que eso significaba, creyeron que los nombres eran muy bonitos y así llamaron a sus hijas. Hoy andan por ahí un montón de Usnavis y de Usarmis, que seguramente no saben porqué se llaman así, con esos nombres "tan bonitos".


----------



## PablaHoney

Jajaja que cómico.

En Chile también se utilizan varias, pero por el momento recuerdo sólo dos. Cuando recuerde más les cuento.

*Tippex *-> marca de corrector
*Confort *-> marca de papel higiénico (por ejemplo, cuando no queda papel en el baño, es común gritar :_"¡Mamáa, tráeme* CONFORT*!!!"_


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina, como ya dio varios ejemplos Inés, hay marcas que sustituyeron completamente al nombre del producto (las mayúsculas las pongo yo)

un Paty es una hamburguesa
la cinta Scotch es la cinta adhesiva
una Curita es una..... los otros días me entere en el foro que se dice tirita
el pan Lactal es el pan lacteado (Bimbo está aquí, y creo que ya no es 100% mexicana, porque tiene capitales hasta de Marte)
Rimmel es el delineador
el Liquid Paper es el corrector
la Bic es la Birome, perdón, la esferográfica o el bolígrafo
una Gillette es una hoja de afeitar
una Coca es una gaseosa (soda) incluso las que no son de cola
un Geniol es una aspirina (esto va cayendo en desuso porque la marca se derrumbó)

y debe haber muchas más, pero éstas son las más generalizadas


----------



## Servando

Yeu said:
			
		

> Diurex y Pritt... lo usan que yo sepa solo en México, D.F.


 
Miguelillo, como menciona Yue, si tu viajas hacia los estados del noreste, no tan fácilmente identifican lo que es un "Diurex", pero, si mencionas una cinta Scotch, rápidamente la van a identificar. Por otra parte, el Pritt, es un producto relativamente más nuevo que la marca Resistol, que es el nombre con el que más gente en México (País) identifica un pegamento en cualquiera de sus presentaciones.


----------



## zhizhoux

Miguelillo, buen tema ehh...
Pues aca en el norte, y creo que en el centro tambien se usa :
*Corn flakes*: para los cereales, sin importar si son los del gallo o no jajaj
*Choho milk*: todo chocolate en polvo
*Coca*: (coca-cola) todos los refrescos sin importar si son de otro sabor o incluso si son de "Pepsi"
*La Lechera*: (para los de Mex. como habiamos olvidado a este riquisimo producto?) debemos recordar que la lechera es un producto de Nestle y que no es el nombre de la leche evaporada en si misma.

Lo que dices de Pritt, en mis cortos casi 17 años conosco al Pritt como la barra adhesiva y lo que dice Servando, tambien es cierto solo que creo que lo de "Resistol" se usa mas para el pegamento liquido.

Soy oriundo de Mexicali B.C. y me toco escuchar muchas veces la palabra Diurex para referirse a la cinta adhesiva, y lo de cinta Scotch lo empeze a escuchar cuando llegue a Saltillo.( cabe mencionar que es llamada asi por el nombre del producto "Scotch de 3M".

Otras que creo que soloo son mencionadas en el norte son:
*-Magitel *o *Tela YES- *tela para limpiar liquidos
-pinturas *VINCI-* que son las pinturas que usan los niños para pintar con pincel y vinci es el nombre que la compañia le dio al producto.
*-Crayolas- *Nombre comun de los crayones, recordemosque crayola es el nombre del fabricante

oh casi lo olvidaba, me gusta la aviacion y eh notado que muchas personas cuando viajan por avion dicen:

-me subi a un *JUMBO:* al referirse a que han viajado en un avion grande, cuando JUMBO es el nombre de un avion en especifico.
-Viaje en un *Cessna* /el aeropuerto estaba lleno de *Cessnas: *cessna es una compañia que fabrica avionetas o aviones pequeños, y no todos los aviones con estas caracteristicas son cessnas.

Creo que tengo varios ,,,o muchos errores de ortografia, mi computadora tambien esta configurada en ingles, al igual que mi teclado, asi que por eso la falta de puntuacions, otros errores, son totalmente mios =_)


----------



## mithrellas

Otra marca que ha dado nombre al producto es *Uralita* (esas planchas onduladas que se utilizan para techar).


----------



## Dandee

Rayines said:
			
		

> La clásica "cinta scotch", el "paty" (hamburguesa), el "liquid paper" (corrector) .


 
Cuando yo era chico. A la cinta adhesiva se le llamaba *Cintex y Celoplin* (¿Se escribirían así?). Creo que ambas eran marcas comerciales.


----------



## Tape2Tape

Me sorprende que nadie ha mencionado aún el famoso *Tupperware*
o - como se suele oír - el _*Túper*_ (o _Taper_).

También he oído a una persona mayor decir *túperváres* (en plural) aunque nunca podemos leer esto escrito.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Tape2Tape said:
			
		

> Me sorprende que nadie ha mencionado aún el famoso *Tupperware*
> o - como se suele oír - el _*Túper*_ (o _Taper_).
> 
> También he oído a una persona mayor decir *túperváres* (en plural) aunque nunca podemos leer esto escrito.


¡Pero claro que tienes razón! ¿cómo se nos escapó? Aquí le decimos "el táper" y "los táper/tapers/táperes" 

Me encantan los plurales formados de marcas comerciales. En la construcción, las placas de Alucobond(r) se les llama "los alucobones"


----------



## tatius

El táper ("tuperguare" he llegado a escuchar) me ha hecho acordarme de otro rey de las cocinas: el *Tetra Brik* de leche, por ejemplo (caja rectangular de cartón forrada de plásticos y aluminios que contiene y conserva líquidos... ahora entiendo por qué lo llamamos "tetrabrik").


----------



## aleCcowaN

Aquí también se usa el Tetra Brik, y se dice coloquialmente "ese le da al vino en treta" (ese es un borracho barato)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Aquí también se usa el Tetra Brik, y se dice coloquialmente "ese le da al vino en treta" (ese es un borracho barato)


Aca es TETRA PAK


----------



## AndREA22

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Mira pues en verdad no sé como se le dice al Pan Bimbo verdaderamente, pero mi abuelita a veces me dice "Quieres pan de caja de ese del Bimbo" .
> Por eso supongo que se le llamaba pan de caja. Peor como dices mejor lo dejamos en PAN BIMBO.
> 
> Hola Miguelillo, tambiés es muy común llamarle simplemente "pan blanco",
> así lo he escuchado; respecto a los tampax también he notado que la gente suele sustituir la palabra tampones por tampax.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## ayaram7700

Tape2Tape said:
			
		

> El pan Bimbo no se podría vender mucho fuera del mundo hispanohablante porque..
> 
> en inglés Bimbo es *una joven rubia - a menudo "explosiva" - y tonta *
> (como Paris Hilton quizás.. aunque las _bimbos_ españolas a veces tienen el pelo azabache - como Yola Berrocal, Nuria Bermudez, Sonia Monroy)
> 
> en italiano es *un niño pequeño*
> 
> en japonés quiere decir *pobre*.. y como _pan_ se dice igual en japonés que en castellano..


 
En Chile, el pan Bimbo se llama "Pan Ideal" (y es tan horrible como el Bimbo); yo escuché el nombre Pan Bimbo en Barcelona por primera vez y aquí en USA se llama así también. 

Saludos, ayaram7700


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ayaram7700 said:
			
		

> En Chile, el pan Bimbo se llama "Pan Ideal" (y es tan horrible como el Bimbo); yo escuché el nombre Pan Bimbo en Barcelona por primera vez y aquí en USA se llama así también.
> 
> Saludos, ayaram7700


¿Porqué dices que es horrible?
¿Te refieres al Pan bimbo? o ¿A la palabra?


----------



## ayaram7700

ayaram7700 said:
			
		

> En Chile, el pan Bimbo se llama "Pan Ideal" (y es tan horrible como el Bimbo); yo escuché el nombre Pan Bimbo en Barcelona por primera vez y aquí en USA se llama así también.
> 
> Saludos, ayaram7700


 
Hola a todos

Recuerdo las hojas de afeitar Gillette, las usábamos para sacarle punta a los lápices (préstame tu Gillette);  el detergente Rinso, (Se me acabó el Rinso), Alusa Foil (todavia en Chile se le  llama Alusa, según creo y cuando hago mi lista de compras, escribo Alusa para el papel de aluminio), Cachantun (agua mineral), Cutex (Para el esmalte de uñas),  colorete (lo que ahora se llama blush) etc. etc.

Saludos, me encantó este hilo. Los recuerdos y todo eso...

Ayaram7700


----------



## ayaram7700

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> ¿Porqué dices que es horrible?
> ¿Te refieres al Pan bimbo? o ¿A la palabra?


 
Hola Miguelillo, a mi me parece horrible el sabor (?) de ese pan, es como una esponja y sabe a papel, ese pan está hecho de químicos para que dure no sé cuánto tiempo. Si, francamente me parece horrible, no me digas que a ti te gusta?

Saludos,

Ayaram7700


----------



## EYIGA22

en Lima: 
es igual a la mayoria de  articulos que aparece en el mercado y no se difunde  su nombre comun ,adopta el nombre comercial de la marca que se impuso en el mercado  ejm:   liqui paper ( liquid )  , vinifan ( papel translucido para forrar cuadernmos ) ,


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Recuerdo que mi mamá siempre mandaba a la señora que nos ayudaba a comprar "*Fab*" y la pobre siempre decía que no encontraba... hasta que nos dimos cuenta que ella (igual que yo), no sabía que mi mamá decía Fab a cualquier detergente en polvo   
También, en la misma ida a la tienda, le pedía un jabón *Zote*, yo con pocos añitos no imaginaba que eso era un detergente en pasta para la ropa, sino "un jabonsote" jajaja


----------



## Like an Angel

Otras de Argentina (al menos):

Savora = mostaza.
Maizena = fécula de maíz.


----------



## pickypuck

Como curiosidad, maizena ya está recogida en el RAE. Eliminan la zeta y la sustituyen por una ce, siguiendo las normas ortográficas usuales del idioma.

*maicena**.*(De _Maizena_, marca reg.).*1.* f. Harina fina de maíz.

¡Olé!


----------



## Like an Angel

Iba a anotar velcro = abrojo, pero resulta que en Argentina no se usa mucho velcro y sí abrojo, y parece que tomamos esa definición por la similitud con cierta planta, porque la palabra abrojo (como esa clase de cierre) no figura entre las acepciones que otorga el DRAE. Así que, para quienes no son de Argentina, y alguna vez escuchan "¿tiene zapatillas con abrojos?", es un argentino/a pidiendo zapatillas con velcro


----------



## caravaggio

No necesito tener mucha memoria para dar mas ejemplo: en Lima

Estos modelos de autos se han convertido en genericos

Couster= autobus mediano de pasajeros
combi = es un autobus chico de pasajeros tipo Van...por cierto el nombre completo es combi asesina

volswagen = se usa para describir siempre al modelo escarabajo.

frigidere (no se en realidad copmo escribirlo - deberia ser frigidayre creo) = heladera

la famosa gillette
la prestobarba - otra razuradora

y bueno los ejemplos pueden ser incontables

y siguiendo con el "bimbo"..que por cierto a mi me gusta, en Lima aun se usa pan de molde...pero si te dicen trae un pan bimbo...no es por ser un nombre generico sino por que se esta indicando la preferencia de la marca ya que el tipo de pan esta sobre entendido

otra vez saludos


----------



## Like an Angel

Con lo de combi me acordé de otra: traffic (modelo de Renault) = combi = furgoneta = _VAN_.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Hablando de tampax, no sé como nadie se ha acordado de los *Kotex* como nombre genérico de las toallas femeninas, ¿será que han caido totalmente en desuso?

Los niños usan todavía la *plastilina* para jugar y las *regletas* para aprender, ambas son marcas registradas y olvidadas.

Muchas recetas exigen *Leche Carnation (carneishon) *para la leche evaporada y una lata de *La Lechera* por leche condensada.

A ver que más me acuerdo ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Miguelillo 87

También los COTTONETES hoy en la mañana los ví y dije creo que se llaman isopos pero yo simpre les digo Cottonetes.
Por cierto Gato Gordo, Si plastilina es su nombre comercial ¿Cuál es su nombre verdadero? Yo siempre la conoci como Plastilina.


----------



## mariposita

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Si plastilina es su nombre comercial ¿Cuál es su nombre verdadero? Yo siempre la conoci como Plastilina.


 
En el paquete de plastilina de mi hijo dice: *arcilla para moldear*.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mariposita said:
			
		

> En el paquete de plastilina de mi hijo dice: *arcilla para moldear*.


Oh por Dios he vivido toda mi vida engañado.


----------



## alc112

Acá otro argentino:
Le decimos Zucaritas a los copos de maiz
Lays a las papas fritas
Magik click al encendedor para la cocina
Fixture a los las tablas con toda la información de los partidas para el mundial
y no se me ocurre nada más de "chizitos", pero no me acuerdo como es que se llaman sin decirles la marca.
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

mariposita said:
			
		

> En el paquete de plastilina de mi hijo dice: *arcilla para moldear*.



Pero la arcilla es arcilla, mientras que la plastilina es un material sintético. Como material sintético e inventado, dudo que tenga otro nombre aparte del descriptivo (masa/pasta para modelar). Lo mismo ocurre con el nilón, el velcro, etc.


----------



## mariposita

> Pero la arcilla es arcilla, mientras que la plastilina es un material sintético.


 
Puede ser un calco del inglés--modeling clay--tampoco es "clay" pero esto es el término genérico. Por supuesto, cualquier norteamericano la llama "play-doh" por la marca más conocida.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Es increible comolas marcas nos han hecho olvidar los nombres de las cosas que ahora tengamos que discutir dencomo se le llama a algo.
¡¿Increible no?!


----------



## Dama de noche

Yo acabo de descubrir gracias a este foro que la plastilina no se llama así, pero como tal está recogida por el DRAE. 


No sé si ya lo habrán dicho, pero a los lápices de cera con frecuencia los llamamos "plastidecor" ("plastidecó") y a los de madera de colores "los alpino".


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Dama de noche said:
			
		

> Yo acabo de descubrir gracias a este foro que la plastilina no se llama así, pero como tal está recogida por el DRAE.
> 
> 
> No sé si ya lo habrán dicho, pero a los lápices de cera con frecuencia los llamamos "plastidecor" ("plastidecó") y a los de madera de colores "los alpino".


En México los lápices siguen siendo lapices, tal vez la crayola es la que ha cambiado en su nombre original, en realidad yo nosé si a lo que llamo le llamo por su verdadero nombre o por su nombre comercial...
La zona desconocida tururururutururururu.

Acerca de plastilina.ñ ¡Entonces ya es aceptada en la RAE como palabra?


----------



## pickypuck

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Acerca de plastilina.ñ ¡Entonces ya es aceptada en la RAE como palabra?


 
Eso parece.

*plastilina**.*
(Marca reg.).*1.* f. Sustancia moldeable, de diversos colores, que se utiliza en escultura y como material educativo.

¡Olé!


----------



## Dama de noche

Sí, la aceptan, aunque justo debajo de la palabra especifican que es una marca registrada.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Eso parece.
> 
> *plastilina**.*
> (Marca reg.).*1.* f. Sustancia moldeable, de diversos colores, que se utiliza en escultura y como material educativo.
> 
> ¡Olé!


Por lo tanto ya no hay que diccutir si es arcilla o pasta, mejor lo déjamos como PLASTILINA!!!!!!! 

Disculpen y en todo el mundo hispanohablante se entiende plastilina ¿O sólo en América?


----------



## mariposita

Plastilina o plasti se dice también en España.



> en realidad yo nosé si a lo que llamo le llamo por su verdadero nombre o por su nombre comercial...


 
Crayola es otra marca registrada. Aquí, cera es el nombre genérico (o _crayon_ en inglés).

RAE:
Cera
*6.* f. Lápiz compuesto de una materia colorante y *cera.*


----------



## Yeu

En Santiago, a la pluma (por ejemplo Bic) le llaman Lápiz. Y el lápiz, es Lápiz mina.


----------



## pickypuck

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Disculpen y en todo el mundo hispanohablante se entiende plastilina ¿O sólo en América?


 
En España también.

¡Olé!


----------



## georgejaba

Traducción de una parte de la página web en inglés de Bimbo S.A. 
 
El 2 de diciembre de 1945, abrió sus puertas la primera planta de panificación Bimbo, S.A ubicada en Santa María Insurgentes en el área de Ciudad de México.
"On December 2, 1945, the first plant of Panificación Bimbo, S.A., opened its doors. Located in the Santa María Insurgentes area in Mexico City"...
 
Ahora estoy en duda es agua carbonizada... o  agua carbonatada... creo que carbonizar es tornar el agua en carbón... y el carbonatado es agragar carbonato de ... algo en una substancia.
 
Agradeceré me den más pistas al respecto por favor y sacarme de las dudas, objetivo de este foro. Gracias mil.




tatius said:


> Yo que creía que Bimbo era español... esto de la globalización me tiene despistada.
> 
> Una palabra que rescato del pasado: "vermut con selz" (aperitivio que anima el espíritu), Seltz es una marca pero pasó a denominar el agua carbonizada.


----------



## hispanistaimpl

Me gusta esta hilo. Aporto martini por vermú, climalit por ventanas de doble cristal. Tiritas también es una marca registrada.

Yo diría que carbonizar es convertir en carbón (quemar) y carbonatar, añadir ácido carbónico, o sea, burbujas.

Un bic es una marca de bolígrafo en España, yo creo que no se usa como genérico.


----------



## gabrielv

En Chile "Rouge" al lapiz labial (no sé si era por una marca o por el color en idioma francés).

El "Confort" para el papel higiénico (por la marca).

Frigider para referirse a los refrigeradores (uno de los primeros refrigeradores en llegar).

Tal como en Argentina el Scotch para la cinta adhesiva.

De esos me acuerdo


----------



## pejeman

Miguelillo 87 said:


> es la cinta adhesiva pero todos le llaman diurex o yiurex depende de cómo lo quieras decir.


 
Hola Miki:

No todos. En Sonora le decimos "cinta escotch".

Saludos


----------



## indigoio

Recuerdo que durante una exposición en clase, alguna vez un compañero dijo: "Ahora veamos el caso del _pan bimbo_ Wonder"  

A ese tipo de pan lo conozco como _de caja_. Yo he oído que pan blanco  se le dice solamente al bolillo y a la telera.



Miguelillo 87 said:


> Es increible comolas marcas nos han hecho olvidar los nombres de las cosas que ahora tengamos que discutir dencomo se le llama a algo.¡¿Increible no?!


Y no sólo no recordar su nombre, sino en muchos casos ni siquiera conocer su denominación genérica. Cuántos niños no irán creciendo ahora mismo llamándole a cualquier chocolate en polvo _chocomil_, a las papas fritas o cualquier fritura _sabritas_, _clinecs_ a los pañuelos desechables, etc... Tanto, que si llegas al estanquillo y pides el producto por su nombre "de pila", se te quedan viendo como si vinieras de otro planeta  
Sí, increíble, Miguelillo.

Algo más que he llegado a escuchar:

-_Alka-Seltzer_ a cualquier aspirina efervescente
-_Picot_ a las sales de uvas
-_Halls_ a todas las pastillas refrescantes
-_Curitas_ a las banditas 
-_Royal_ para cualquier marca de polvos para hornear
-_Aladino_ a cualquier marca de crema de cacahuate
-_Tortillinas_ a las tortillas de trigo
Supongo que lo de _Kotex_ se adoptó más por reserva a mencionar "toallas femeninas", pero creo ahora está en desuso.

¡Qué bueno que rescataron este hilo!
Índigo


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Concuerdo contigo a exepción de Tortillinas y aldino al aladino se le llam ¡Nutella! pero quién sabe como ahora las generaciones crecen como si les echarás ROYAL. ja ja


----------



## uxux

tamakun said:


> Respondiendo a la pregunta de Miguelillo en mi pais si hay algunas marcas que han sustituido el nombre del artículo en si. Ejemplo el refrigerador la marca frigidaire ha sustituido el nombre del articulo y se dice incluso "Me compre un frigidaire marca Norge" Otro. La marca Jello sustituyó a la palagra gelatina. Otro, el detergente en mi pais se le llama por una marca llamada Fab, a pesar de que existian las marcas Lavasol, Tide, Ace y demas el ama de casa compraba fab de la marca tal  o mascual jamas decia detergente Habian mas pero no las recuerdo creo que a eso se le dice "Antonomasia"  Con afecto Tamakún


Hola: me interesa qué es _tal o mascual_, gracias.


----------



## chimalli

En México también hay condones Durex, pero estos entraron al mercado 20 o 40 años después que la cinta adhesiva. El termino coloquial sólo hace referencia a esta última. Conozco el caso de una persona que al viajar al extranjero y pedir en inglés un "durex" la chica tras el mostrador le dio un condón.

Anécdota real:
-¿Por qué en Colombia le dicen "icopor" al "unicel"?
-¿Por qué en México le dicen "unicel" al "icopor"?
En realidad es espuma de poliestireno.

La marca "Fab" dejó de existir hace décadas, pero mi madre todavía le dice jabón fab al detergente en polvo.

Tenía entendido que en España la cerveza no se puede llamar "Corona" porque hace alusión a la corona del rey, y sería casi casi anticonstitucional.

La historia oficial dice que la palabra Bimbo es la combinación de "bingo" (el juego) y "bambi" (el venadito).

Un poco off-topic: El fenómeno es global. En Rumanía al calzado deportivo (tenis, zapatos de correr, zapatillas, snickers, runners) le llaman "adidas".


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

uxux said:


> Hola: me interesa qué es _tal o mascual_, gracias.


Hola.

De entrada, es una errata de quien lo escribió; la coletilla normal, para referirse a algo inconcreto, o desconocido, o de poca importancia, o como final de una enumeración, es _Tal y cual._ A veces esa frase hecha se alarga y se añade, por aquello de la rima, _Pascual_. Por ejemplo: _Fulano me dijo que sí, que vendrá, que traerá bebidas, carne _*y tal y cual y Pascual*.

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

chimalli said:


> Tenía entendido que en España la cerveza no se puede llamar "Corona" porque hace alusión a la corona del rey, y sería casi casi anticonstitucional.


Leyenda urbana.

"Corona" en España es una marca registrada de una bodega, y esa es la razón por la que la cerveza aquí tuvo que cambiar su nombre por "Coronita". No hay nada que impida llamar "Corona", "Rey" (existe una marca de muebles con ese nombre), "Príncipe" (marca de galletas) o cualquier nombre genérico que haga referencia a la realeza a un producto comercial. No sé dónde lo habrás oído, pero lo de "casi casi inconstitucional" es ridículo. Sería distinto si quisieras llamar a un producto "Que se muera el rey Felipe VI" o algo así, pero simplemente "Corona" no puede ofender a nadie ni aunque tenga una mente muy retorcida


----------



## Kaxgufen

No sé si siguen existiendo las hojas de afeitar pero sí ha quedado la marca Gillette, por mucho tiempo se compraban las hojas de afeitar pidiendo "una yilé" aunque luego nos llevábamos una "Legión Extranjera".

La avena arrollada es el Quaker, la fécula de maíz la Maizena...La cinta adhesiva es "Scotch" y piden "cinta escoch".
El adhesivo escolar "Plasticola", los caldos en cubos fueron "caldos Royco" y ahora "caldito Nor (Knorr-Suiza)",el pan de molde cortado tiene infinidad de variedades y marcas pero en general es "pan Lactal"


----------



## jorgema

Parece que "cinta scotch" se usa en varios países. En mi país casi no hay otra forma de nombrarla (oficialmente 'cinta adhesiva', pero de tan largo se usa poco). En vez de Colgate, creo que en mi niñez era más común llamar "kolynos" a todas las pastas dentales. Ace era el nombre de cualquier detergente en polvo. Cuáquer se usaba para cualquier avena en hojuelas. Gillete, frigider, combi, couster, royal, curita, plastilina, crayola y otras también se usaban, aunque ya algunas van cayendo en desuso. En cuanto a Bimbo que han mencionado por acá, la marca es relativamente reciente en mi país como para convertirse en nombre genérico. Al "pan de molde" sólo lo llamábamos así, especialmente si se compraba fresco en una panadería; para el embolsado de fábrica usábamos el nombre de una marca local: "pan Pyc".


----------

